

Apple Sued Over Vanishing Texts After iPhones Swapped Out - ivank
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-05-16/apple-sued-over-vanishing-texts-after-iphones-swapped-out-1-.html

======
higherpurpose
Good. Apple deserves to be sued everytime they act like d*cks. This is
unacceptable behavior from them. I've always thought that if they had 90
percent market share in the mobile market they'd act a lot worse than
Microsoft ever did.

